# Knitted fish!



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

This cute fish I knitted! yay


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice high contrast colors! It is creative and cute.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

That is so friggin cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

thank you guuyyyssss!!!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

It is cute ~!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is so cute!


----------



## JenMarie10 (Mar 2, 2011)

Love it! I want one! Lol.


----------

